# Hull Number???



## umdfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey guys, just bought a 14' aluminum boat from a buddy. The boat was never registered and I'm having trouble at the secretary of state. They say they want a hull number but I have no idea where it's located. I also don't know the make or model cuz the boat is so old. It never had an MC# btw. 

Any advice?

What will happen if I just make up a hull number?

Thanks in advance and tight lines...


----------



## Quack Wacker (Dec 20, 2006)

Hull number will usually always be on the transom (back of boat)typically in the upper right outside or upper left outside stamped on a rivited piece of aluminum or right on the hull.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

The hull ID is like the VIN on a car and comes on the boat hull from the manufacturer. The hull ID never changes.

The "MC number" is a random number generated by the Secretary of State when you register the boat. The registration can change but usually only if you change states. For example, I bought a boat a while back tgat was registered in Ohio (OH number). Had to strip those off and apply new decals with the MC number the SOS gave me.

If there is no hull OD on the boat, I don't know what to tell you... the SOS might be able to bypass that as if someone made a boat?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## brookie1 (Jan 26, 2011)

I had a similar issue with an old rowboat. I came up with a hull id by putting together the info on the plate including manufacturer, date, and what appeared to be a manufacture sequence number. You can expect to wait at least a few hours to a day to get the registration as they will want to run a stolen boat search off of the information you give them.


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)

I registered a small aluminum with no hull numbers and they assigned one to me. I had to engrave it on the transom but now it has an ID


----------



## umdfish (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks guys for the advice i'll check the transom if there is nothing i'll just tow the boat to the SOS and tell them to find it. They are complete idiots btw.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

I registered a mid 70's Starcraft couple years ago. No hull number, so the SS assigned me a number. I was supposed to permanently affix it to the transom. Never got around to doing it. A year later, I sold it the same way I bought it, with no hull ID. Just tell the SS that it does not have an ID number. 

Eric


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Crazy Axe (Mar 11, 2007)




----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

It's not that big of a deal really. The SOS will just assign you a number, and you have to permanently affix it to the hull. This is common on home made boats...I have one that I had to do this with.


----------

